# A little tedious... INTP vs. INFP?



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

You're an INTP!

INTPs analyse situations from EVERY angle - including the arena of personal feelings - to come to a decision about things, whereas most INFPs are much more inclined to just go with their initial feelings. Because of this INFPs tend to arrive at conclusions much quicker than INTPs. I've found that INTPs are much more likely to go into the arena of personal feelings and emotions to make a decision than INFPs are to use impersonal logic. This is because the end goal of an INTPs thinking is to find a truthful answer and further its understanding (and looking into your own personal feelings gives more data to use in finding that answer), whereas an INFPs feeling function is mainly interested in preserving the inner harmony and balance of the individual (and will therefore not go looking for information that could unsettle this balance).


----------



## The Spiral (Mar 27, 2011)

A new and unusual bit of data. I know quizzes are generally unreliable, but as a source of more insight, I took the cognitive functions quiz on the PerC site. The results listed the functions in order of preference suggested by my answers to the test.
The order was as follows (greatest to least):
Ne-Ni-Fe-Ti-Fi-Te-Si-Se.

 Something to think about.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

asmit127 said:


> So the next step is some serious looking inside yourself and working yourself out. I find it amusing that you can say "Thinks before speaking. If I'm forced to speak without thinking I most probably won't make any sense." having just said "I did the questionnaire in a hurry... Obviously if I put some serious thought into these questions, they might be more insightful." Now I'm not saying you're wrong but why, if you require help, would you rush out answers knowing they aren't going to be accurate? All the answers scream that you're an introvert, but your actions suggest otherwise. Note that all Es are not social animals who cannot be alone for a day, if that's what you're basing your assumption of I on.


Could rushing the questionnaire suggest intuitior over sensor? That intuitors are more interested in the big picture, where as sensors focus more on the details? Or does that only apply when it comes to learning and understanding?

(I hope you don't mind me butting in  )


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet the sensors would select big picture too.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> Could rushing the questionnaire suggest intuitior over sensor? That intuitors are more interested in the big picture, where as sensors focus more on the details? Or does that only apply when it comes to learning and understanding?
> 
> (I hope you don't mind me butting in  )


Haha! I seem to remember another "introvert" I called for replying too quickly :wink: I don't think written response time is connected to S/N in any way.

So @The Spiral, still overthinking the numerous possibilities? Have you crossed the line and considered ENXP types yet? While I like the dominant Ti idea (INTP) I'm concerned by your function test scores, even without values. Are you really that bad at sensing? :laughing: Seriously though, that test seems to make Fe and Ne very appealing - percentages would be useful to see just how pronounced your preferences came out although they still don't necessarily mean much. It would make you a very strange INTP to have more Fe (inferior) than Si (tertiary) especially as a being a shy introvert I'd expect your Xi functions to be more developed... Did you rush the test as you did the questionairre back on page 1? Talking of which have you been observing yourself enough to answer said questionairre honestly, rather than as you think you think/act?

I'd also be interested in reading something regarding morality - maybe your opinion on euthanasia or animal testing? It will need the why you think what you do as well as what you think. And don't think about functions while writing it, tempting as it is to cheat and prolongue this debate :crazy:

Oh, and how are you handling being "incomplete" for so long?


----------



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd still say xNTP but ENTP looks more probable now. I suggest you just go read SolitaryWalker's descriptions of the types - they're pretty long but you won't find any better type descriptions on the internet. After reading those it should be obvious which type you are.

These are the xNTP ones:

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/13348-solitarywalkers-intp-profile.html
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/13346-solitarywalkers-entp-profile.html


----------



## The Spiral (Mar 27, 2011)

Well considering Silent Chamelion's post, I related to the INTP description to a large extent, and was even guilty of some of the negative aspects in over-introverting. The ENTP description didn't really resonate at all... 

However, I retook the functions test, and my order of preferences came out in this order, which I believe to be a little more accurate. I don't believe I rushed the test the first time, it was just a little difficult as the questions were quite vague and open to interpretation:

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.92
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||| 10.95
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||| 6.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||||| 6.01
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||| 4.54
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||||| 1.57

Yes, I seem to be "that bad" at sensing. :laughing:
I found it unusual that most of the functions appeared in pairs whereas I always thought the introvert and extrovert of a function were polar opposites.
I'm a little confused now, because the order of functions seems like an ENTP type, whereas when I read the links it didn't seem very accurate a description of me. 



> Oh, and how are you handling being "incomplete" for so long?


Hm...I only see MBTI as a set of guidelines so I'd probably be happy to find a conclusion but it's not that much of a problem if I don't. Possibly why I've been dragging out this thread for so long. I'm okay if some new and strange possibility comes along. I will get back to you with the quiz and morality questions... Haven't really written anything down and right now I'm pressured for time.


----------



## The Spiral (Mar 27, 2011)

*Questionnaire No. 2*

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Well at first I was questioning whether I was a Feeler, because, as I have stated earlier often have to work through my emotions and sometimes use them to reflect before I continue with my life. Now I’m also questioning my Introversion vs. Extroversion preference because I fit the model of an Introvert [an extreme one at that], with what appears to be an extroverted function order. asmit127 and Silent Chamelion also speculate the I/E. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*



> Answers. Because I ask questions that don’t have them.


But I’d also say insight because there are different types of knowledge and I don’t want to be somebody who mindlessly absorbs data. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
*
What I’m about to write sounds a little weak and cliché, but I suppose it’s necessary to be honest if I want to be typed correctly. 2009. It was soaked in meaning. I just feel like back then I was less lonely, happier. I ‘got the job done’ so there were tangible things in my life I could look forward to. I love having an elaborate inner world, but when I'm using it as an escape, it sometimes becomes difficult and painful to return to the 'real world'. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*



> I don't want to appear stupid because of a misunderstanding. I'm not very good at verbal communication, and I don't like it when people make judgments.


*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I still believe this is relative, but I’ll give it a go. I think I do consider my feelings, but they will be one of many factors when I weigh the pros and cons. I generally tend to think less about people when making decisions because it’s my choice and I shouldn’t have to make it for the sake of anyone else. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*



> I like to have control of the outcome, yes. If it's creative, I'd like it to have symbolism or implicit value. If it's analytical, I'd like it to be very thorough and have a wide grasp of understanding.


*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

I’m going to paste the experience from my first _Question 3_:


> I climbed a mountain... It was just a release of a lot of tension and effort, and I had a lot of time to reflect.


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*



> Theorize... I'm good at memorizing, but I don't consider it synonymous with learning.


*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*
I’m not going to do a scale. I believe I have the potential to be organized, and when pressured to, I can even be more pedantic than others. I’m just not really a doer.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*



> Both.


*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*



> The latter.


*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Verbally:


> Thinks before speaking. If I'm forced to speak without thinking I most probably won't make any sense.


Written: I usually prefer to write so I can solidify my thoughts. This often means I don’t really reflect beforehand. 

I prefer one-to-one communication by far, but sometimes I will use a group situation to draw less attention to myself if I’m not really interested in talking to a particular person. 

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*



> I'm all for words... In fact I don't believe action has ever been a significant factor in my process....


*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Favourite show. 

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*



> I sit and wallow.


*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*



> I hate stubbornness and bigotry. Especially the isms, racism, sexism, etc. People are so convinced that their discriminatory opinion 'is a fact'.


This may make me sound like a hypocrite after what I said in _Question 4_, but I can’t tolerate raw stupidity. I’m not too condescending: I’m referring to the “facepalm” kind. Everybody makes mistakes. 


*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*



> xPhysics
> xReligious/Political debate
> xPsychology
> xPersonal information, it gives people substance in my mind


*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*



> Repetitious daily routines...


*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*



> My acquaintances think I'm really practical, down to Earth and linear, which couldn't be further from the truth.
> My friends usually think I'm weird, but in an enlightening way. Some think it's just novel, others identify, depends.
> I've never heard anybody call me shallow, organized or predictable.


*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*



> I usually spend my time researching a topic of interest.


I like pondering and reflecting when I'm in a natural surrounding because it helps me to clear my mind.


----------



## Silent Chameleon (Mar 29, 2011)

Firstly, don't trust these test scores AT ALL. They're totally irrelevant. As for the Introvert/Extravert question. If you think of yourself as an Introvert then the chances are that you almost certainly ARE one. The only possible time where an Extravert would mistype as Introverted is if they were shy or anxious in social settings. So if you're not particularly shy and still prefer to keep to yourself then you're certainly an Introvert, regardless of any functions tests. And even a shy Extravert would still WANT to be around people a lot - it's just that they'd be too nervous to talk to them much, and therefore might think they're Introverts. The difference is that Extraverts will almost always be primary oriented towards the external world, while Introverts will be oriented towards the inner world. After reading through these posts though, you seem ike an Introvert.


Another useful idea for finding out your type is to work out which of the four Interaction Styles is your preference. Choose the one that you relate to most.

BEHIND THE SCENES 

The theme is getting the best result possible. People of this style focus on understanding and working with the process to create a positive outcome. They see value in many contributions and consult outside inputs to make an informed decision. They aim to integrate various information sources and accommodate differing points of view. They approach others with a quiet, calm style that may not show their strong convictions. Producing, sustaining, defining, and clarifying are all ways they support a group's process. They typically have more patience than most with the time it takes to gain support through consensus for a project or to refine the result. 


Calm and reserved. Are tactful and cautious in sharing thoughts and feelings. Prefer facts and figures over "gut" instinct. Take time making decisions to ensure thorough review of all options. Don't like sharing personal lives too extensively, prefer professional relationships over friendships at work. Non-confrontational and prefer to work alone.

Choose to remove themselves from situations to alleviate conflict. Become unresponsive and unavailable in stressful situations. Been known to frustrate others with their lack of urgency to resolve conflict. Use time as a way to have difficult situations pass over. Are sometimes viewed as too conservative. Can be viewed as snobby or indifferent.

INFPs, INTPs, ISFPs, ISFJs use this Interaction Style.

CHART THE COURSE 

The theme is having a course of action to follow. People of this style focus on knowing what to do and keeping themselves, the group, or the project on track. They prefer to enter a situation having an idea of what is to happen. They identify a process to accomplish a goal and have a somewhat contained tension as they work to create and monitor a plan. The aim is not the plan itself, but to use it as a guide to move things along toward the goal. Their informed and deliberate decisions are based on analyzing, outlining, conceptualizing or foreseeing what needs to be done. 


Serious and direct. Don't share personal thoughts or feelings often. Rely on fact and experience, not emotion. Make decisions quickly, don't like to waste time. Multi-task well and are good at forecasting future trends. High achievers with no-nonsense style. Work well alone, or as team leaders. Not afraid of conflict. Consistently achieve their goals. 

Are determined and forceful to get their way. Feel justified in "pushing" for their cause. Look for ways to take control to ensure the outcome they desire. Are turned off by emotion in difficult situations, and can be seen as insensitive in their pursuit of a quick and efficient resolution to conflict. Can be viewed as cold-hearted and selfish as they stop at nothing to get their way. 

INTJs, INFJs, ISTPs, ISTJs use this Interaction Style.

IN CHARGE 

The theme is getting things accomplished through people. People of this style are focused on results, often taking action quickly. They often have a driving energy with an intention to lead a group to the goal. They make decisions quickly to keep themselves and others on task, on target, and on time. They hate wasting time and having to back track. Mentoring, executing actions, supervising, and mobilizing resources are all ways they get things accomplished. They notice right away what is not working in a situation and become painfully aware of what needs to be fixed, healed, or corrected. 


Open, upbeat, and outgoing. Enjoy a fast-paced environment and having fun. Like to share all information - especially good news. Can make quick decisions based on their "gut." Always able to see the potential in situations.Diffuse conflict with humour. See the "big picture" and share vision effectively with others. Like working in teams. Enjoy competition. 

Are passionate and will show emotion and conviction for what they believe is fair and just. Must be happy in order to make others happy. Speak up loudly and quickly to let others know how they feel in situations of disagreement. May say things out of haste and emotion that are mean or hurtful. Can be viewed as self-centred and pushy when voicing personal dissatisfaction. 

ENTJs, ENFJs, ESTPs, ESTJs use this Interaction Style.

GET THINGS GOING 

The theme is persuading and involving others. They thrive in facilitator or catalyst roles and aim to inspire others to move to action, facilitating the process. Their focus is on interaction, often with an expressive style. They Get-Things-Going&#8482 with upbeat energy, enthusiasm, or excitement, which can be contagious. Exploring options and possibilities, making preparations, discovering new ideas, and sharing insights are all ways they get people moving along. They want decisions to be participative and enthusiastic, with everyone involved and engaged. 


Warm, tactful, avoids conflict. Like a slower environment that is relaxed and fun. Don't make rush decisions and use "gut" instinct to guide the decision process. Like to share all information with others and prefer to build friendly relationships and maintain harmonious environments. Prefer teamwork over working alone.

Backs down from conflict to avoid appearing pushy or insensitive. Will say whatever it takes for conflict to be over. Won't share hurt or angry feelings with those who caused them. Instead, vent frustrated to others. Can give the impression of being all talk, no action. Been known to tell "white lies" and can be viewed as overly dramatic. Also can be percieved as gossipy. 

ESFPs, ENFPs, ESFJs, ENTPs use this Interaction Style.



And then go to the Keirsey website and read through the descriptions of all four Temperaments (Rationals, Idealists, Artisans, Guardians). Using the Interaction Styles with the Temperaments is by far the most effective way of figuring out your type.


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

They are quite similar. Fi however, breaks how would I put it, transcendantal barriers that Ti wouldn't be able to logically do... Fi is subjectively doing it though. Fi is often even wider, more open minded, INFP more likely to be completely abstract and Bohemian. Think somebody like William Blake. 
INTP would logically stop at certain points and wouldn't chase those illogical barriers.

The big similarity is that Ne in the Aux position.. They both never stop *mulling over things* with that Ne always giving more answers and causing doubt. 
I say *mulling over things* b/c saying "think/feel" isn't quite accurate. 
Fi could be contemplating over the meaning of life, their purpose... a huge angst of WHAT THE HELL AM *I* SUPPOSED TO BE DOING???
Ti is more detached in this regard... an ANGST of ... WHAT THE HELL IS THIS UNIVERSE???

What is MY truth here on earth in this human form. vs. What is the ULTIMATE truth of all things ever.

Presented with that universe question... The INTP would naturally take root to it, as would the INFP... however the INFP would eventually break from the solving the meaning of the universe problem with... well, that is nice... but I am still here, what am I to do in the meantime??? How shall I live in this world as a human? I can never escape this... humanness.

For an INTP, the problem could exist without humans ever existing. What does it matter if humans are there or not? These problems still exist whether we are here or not. So I focus on this deep world, beyond the daily tasks and realities of humans. My own subjective thought out understanding of life, in order to cope. INTP could see reality as, just people doing what they do, nothing really matters, it is just happening, I will stay stuck in my head dealing with the REAL problems... (as they see them)

For an INFP, it's more of nobody would ever be questioning these problems, if it weren't for my state as a human, if it weren't from my brain, my existence IS reality, and I can experience no other, so I create my own sometimes fantasy reality to escape. My own idealized meaning of life, in order to cope. INFP could see it as, why am I stuck in this time period, I know of a complete idealized utopian existence, and I will stay there in my own head, despite what people are doing here.

For both, the actual reality is trivial, hence why what people are doing (Fe) is often inferior for the INTP. While actually executing or making decisions in the real world (Te) is often inferior for the INFP. 

Both types will likely have some ambivalence or repulsion towards the exterior Te world, the INFP b/c they think their idealized Fi world is more correct. The INTP because they think their internally thought out world way of doing things (Ti) is more correct. 

The INFP will be more balanced once they start executing and bringing some of those ideas into the real world somehow to a (Te) end. More often than not, this is through some kind of artistic/intellectual medium, hence why so many writers are grouped with INFP's. They secretly want their rich inner worlds and ideas to be known and appreciated. 

The INTP will be more balanced once they start realizing that they do live with other people, and bringing those genius ideas into the world, possibly to help people more through an (Fe) end. For an INTP, this is often associated with instruction other people on the "truth" of things, often the classically absent minded professor. They secretly want their intellects to be appreciated, and their ideas respected by others.

It should be harder for an INFP to detach themselves from the situation, they are always there. Everything must have a reason, a meaning, a purpose in order to even be pursued. It can be thought of, but it wont' be pursued. The INTP user might need to find a *problem* ... something else to solve, if the solution is already there, it is pointless to solve, somebody already did it, they want new problems or ideas nobody has ever attempted to think about.

Think more about the idealized world's of, William Blake, C.S. Lewis or struggling of Kierkegaard vs. the extreme detached world Kant/Einstein found completely void of reality that nobody else had seen before.

Both types have problems with letting others know their rich inner worlds. Both types are often highly philosophical and abstract. Both types have an endless flood of ideas and possibilities. Both types could be against the MBTI categorizations. INFP's thinking... there is no way this Te system could possibly define me, I don't fit in it. INTP's thinking... this system is not nearly precise or accurate enough, I don't fit in it.

What their after, eventually usually emerges... Some INFP's might be stuck in a job role where they are forced to do meaningless to them Te tasks... they actually might be really good at it, but it drains them. So they can come off to others in the work place as pretty good at their job. If you saw my inner world, it would be a MUCH better place than this meaningless stuff, leave me alone for a bit and I can show you.

Some INTP's might be stuck in a job role where they have to deal with the problems of people too much, or too much interaction, when really they think they should be left alone with their ideas. If you would just leave me alone for a bit and let me think for a few days, I'll have all the answers then I can show you.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

to find out if you are introverted you need to find your first function.
INTPs are extremely reflective and will at many times in a conversation need to analyze the new data (the Ti function needs some pause to analyze what has been said).
I would recommend watching this video.
yes... it explains INFJ vs INFP, but listen to what he says about the functions.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

intp. theres quite a bit of Ti in your writing style


----------

